# !!! Your current profile is deprecated [Risolto]

## comio

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        hardened-x86-2004.0

Chi mi spiega il messaggio? 

Questo mi è uscito dopo il sync ed appare ad ogni chiamata di emerge&Co.

Ciao!

----------

## comio

mi rispondo da solo:

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/hardened-x86-2004.0 make.profile NON FATELO

Ciao

cerri dice: non fatelo!!!! leggete sotto

----------

## SpanKY

you should undo your change because you might end up with a pretty screwed up system  :Razz: 

the deprecation was a mistake, sync up in a bit to get fixed

----------

